# New Nook model: Glowlight, 7.8" -- anyone interested?



## nikkidog

I just read on Mobile Reads that a new Nook is coming out this Monday in store and available for order 5/29.

https://the-digital-reader.com/2019/05/23/nook-glowlight-plus-features-a-7-8-screen-retails-for-199/


----------



## HLS

Looks like Nook is selling a new ereader as of this Monday in stores for  $199 I hear it will have an audio jack and Bluetooth with a 7.8" screen. I am eager to play with a display model Monday I do not think I want to spend $199 unless they improve the software


----------



## HLS

Sorry did not notice a tread already on this


----------



## nikkidog

I probably will order one.  I would like to see it in store, but the closest one is 60 miles away.  Not sure I want to make the trip.  My first ereader was the original Nook.  I have had several Nooks but have not been very happy with the last two BN came out with.  I really like the last Glowlight 3 but it so sluggish compared to my Kindles.. 

If someone buys one in store on Monday, I would like to hear what you think.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No wories, HLS .... I merged the two threads into one. 

On topic: I wasn't impressed with the first nooks and already had invested in the Kindle. Haven't seen a good reason to jump ship or have a whole separate eReader account. So, no, I'm not interested.

If I was going to get a second eReader to handle non Amazon books, I'd probably go with a Kobo as I really DID like them when they first came out. But, Again, I was already invested in Kindle and didn't see the need. Still don't, but if that changes, that's the direction I'd go.


----------



## HLS

Ann in Arlington said:


> No wories, HLS .... I merged the two threads into one.
> 
> On topic: I wasn't impressed with the first nooks and already had invested in the Kindle. Haven't seen a good reason to jump ship or have a whole separate eReader account. So, no, I'm not interested.
> 
> If I was going to get a second eReader to handle non Amazon books, I'd probably go with a Kobo as I really DID like them when they first came out. But, Again, I was already invested in Kindle and didn't see the need. Still don't, but if that changes, that's the direction I'd go.


So that is why this thread looks strange LOL


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> I probably will order one. I would like to see it in store, but the closest one is 60 miles away. Not sure I want to make the trip. My first ereader was the original Nook. I have had several Nooks but have not been very happy with the last two BN came out with. I really like the last Glowlight 3 but it so sluggish compared to my Kindles..
> 
> If someone buys one in store on Monday, I would like to hear what you think. Thanks in advance.


I liked the first model. 2010 I think. they messed up the software on the last major update to where it is so buggy I do not use it. i am mostly Kindle/kobo now. I still hope B&N will get it together


----------



## nikkidog

Ann in Arlington said:


> No wories, HLS .... I merged the two threads into one.
> 
> On topic: I wasn't impressed with the first nooks and already had invested in the Kindle. Haven't seen a good reason to jump ship or have a whole separate eReader account. So, no, I'm not interested.
> 
> If I was going to get a second eReader to handle non Amazon books, I'd probably go with a Kobo as I really DID like them when they first came out. But, Again, I was already invested in Kindle and didn't see the need. Still don't, but if that changes, that's the direction I'd go.


I started out with Nooks. I have a library with close to 500 books with BN. I switched to Kindles and have never looked back, however, I still have a lot of unread books on my BN account. I also received quite a large settlement from a law suit a few years back and spent it on more books. I read one occasionally on my IPad, but don't really enjoy reading on the IPad. I did buy a Kobo Aura One with the intention of moving the books from BN but have been to lazy to do it due to kidney transplant surgery and recovery. If the reviews are good for the new Nook I will buy one. Variety is good.


----------



## HLS

I have Kobo Aura, Clara and H2O  and like them alot. if they had immersion reading with audible like kindle it would be a perfect ereader


----------



## HLS

Went to a store today. None on display.


----------



## nikkidog

I decided to make the trip to BN.  They had a display by the service desk.  I bought one.  The manager waited on me and told me they had made a lot of improvements.  She said it was supposed to be less sluggish than the last one but she hadn’t been able to play with it yet.  It is waterproof and now has audio.  You can set it up with Bluetooth and there is an audio jack.

I set it up and the first thing it did was update.  I played with it for a little while and it does seem faster.  It is a pretty nice ereader.  I think I’m going to like it.  There were a few covers available but not many choices.  I didn’t really like any of them,  so I think I’ll wait on the cover.


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> I decided to make the trip to BN. They had a display by the service desk. I bought one. The manager waited on me and told me they had made a lot of improvements. She said it was supposed to be less sluggish than the last one but she hadn't been able to play with it yet. It is waterproof and now has audio. You can set it up with Bluetooth and there is an audio jack.
> 
> I set it up and the first thing it did was update. I played with it for a little while and it does seem faster. It is a pretty nice ereader. I think I'm going to like it. There were a few covers available but not many choices. I didn't really like any of them, so I think I'll wait on the cover.


Can you post a pic? other people are complaining about dead pixels on all models even after exchanges. Also is the software the same or different.


----------



## HLS

To those that picked up one today. Any bugs that you notice or flaws? Any shadows on the screen. The main reason I hate the previous few nooks was the dark shadowing on the edges. Drove me crazy.


----------



## nikkidog

HLS said:


> Can you post a pic? other people are complaining about dead pixels on all models even after exchanges. Also is the software the same or different.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog

nikkidog said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS

Nice. Thank you. Does look alot like the previous model but better. Screen looks crisp


----------



## nikkidog

The screen is very nice and it does not appear sluggish like the Glowlight 3.  I haven’t actually read on it yet.  I am currently reading a 3 book series I borrowed from Kindle Unlimited and want to finish that first.


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> The screen is very nice and it does not appear sluggish like the Glowlight 3. I haven't actually read on it yet. I am currently reading a 3 book series I borrowed from Kindle Unlimited and want to finish that first.


Between KOBO and Kindle I have 600 books so I am debating if I should even bother getting another nook


----------



## HLS

I just bought mine. Lady said 20% off if i renew my membership. So I got this device + $25 membership for $159 which includes tax  so I basically paid $134  for a 200$  device. It was a slip of the lip on her part for it does not qualify for the discount so she manually discounted for me since she told me.

Mine has a Pixel issue in the exact same spot as the people on mobile read forums said BUT it is so small you need a magnifying glass to see it.  I would have never noticed it to be honest if it was not for the fact someone said something. You literally need a magnifying glass to see it. It is not a big deal it does not interfere with reading and your enjoyment so please do not shy away from buying it. I hated B&N for a long time and this device has totally changed my mind. I really like this thing


----------



## LDB

I need one like I need a hole in the head. I've got the O2 and PW4 and an Aura so I don't need another but I like big screens. I'd want to compare side by side with the O2 to see how much each one shows of the same page of the same book. If the Nook showed a lot more per page I might have to bite.


----------



## HLS

LDB said:


> I need one like I need a hole in the head. I've got the O2 and PW4 and an Aura so I don't need another but I like big screens. I'd want to compare side by side with the O2 to see how much each one shows of the same page of the same book. If the Nook showed a lot more per page I might have to bite.


Same here but I had to feed my addiction. I took a look at the receipt and they charged me 143.99 before discount not $199.99. I think she charged me wrong in error or maybe it was a Memorial Day price? I am just thrilled I got it $59 cheaper than advertised plus another 14$ off for renewing my membership plus another 5% off for using my B&N MasterCard. I was smiling all the way home


----------



## nikkidog

Wow.  You got a deal.  I also bought a membership and that gave me a 20% discount and I used my BN MasterCard.  The MasterCard will give me an additional 5% discount on my bill which shows on the receipt as $9.67.  I saved &29.67 in total.


----------



## LDB

If I could get that good a deal I might get one. I finally was able to look at it on the web today. It looks good but I don't know how much more text would display as the margins look bigger than the O2.


----------



## nikkidog

I accidentally bought a book on my Kindle that I already owned on my Nook so I decided to post a picture of both side by side.

I tried to make the settings as close as I could. 
They are on the same page with single line spacing, the lowest font size on each device and the highest bold setting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDB

Wow, thank you for posting that photo. That's about twice as much content per page. I may have to think again.


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> Wow. You got a deal. I also bought a membership and that gave me a 20% discount and I used my BN MasterCard. The MasterCard will give me an additional 5% discount on my bill which shows on the receipt as $9.67. I saved &29.67 in total.


I saved $70 lol im happy


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> I accidentally bought a book on my Kindle that I already owned on my Nook so I decided to post a picture of both side by side.
> 
> I tried to make the settings as close as I could.
> They are on the same page with single line spacing, the lowest font size on each device and the highest bold setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can return the kindle book from the contents webpage


----------



## nikkidog

HLS said:


> you can return the kindle book from the contents webpage


I think I've owned this book to long to return it. It's been over a year. I didn't know I could return it that easily. Thanks I will keep that in mind. With as many books as I have built up I'm sure it will happen again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

nikkidog said:


> I think I've owned this book to long to return it. It's been over a year. I didn't know I could return it that easily. Thanks I will keep that in mind. With as many books as I have built up I'm sure it will happen again.


You can return any purchased book with in 7 days really easily. If you've had it longer than that it is possible, but you have to contact a human and explain why you want to return it. "I accidentally bought a copy on another eReader platform" is probably not going to cut it.  Though I have gotten them to refund books I'd had over a week that, it turned out, had atrocious formatting. That only happened a couple of times, and it was _years_ ago. Since then, I'm sure to check such things when I purchase whether I intend to start reading right away or not.


----------



## nikkidog

I’ve had this book for over a year so I’m not even going to try.  Since that happened I do check my Nook library now before I buy.  

I was going through my Nook library since I bought the new 7.8 Nook.  Actually I found several books on both devices.  I think these were all intentional though as I preferred reading on my Kindles.  I really like this new Nook so I kind of regret doing that now.


----------



## HLS

I love my nook. caved in and got a cover at BN


----------



## HLS

I can't believe no one else posted on this thread.

After 2 weeks I am still glad I purchased this new Nook.  I have barely touched my Kindles. It was a smart move on B&N  part to make a large screen ereader at the lowest price possible. .  I never saw a large screen ereader under $200  ever! They beat Amazon at making a ereader over 7"... I was lucky. Kinda talked the sales manager to honor the 20%  discount on the Nook plus got my 10% member discount. So I paid peanuts for this  

It is a joy to read on this. I hope Kindle comes up with a near price match for this


----------



## nikkidog

For those interested, the 7.8” Nook is back in stock.


----------



## HLS

nikkidog said:


> For those interested, the 7.8" Nook is back in stock.


I am still enjoying my nook


----------



## nikkidog

Me too.


----------



## HLS

I do wish the bezel was thinner on the top and bottom. Still No complaints. I am on my second book on it. Neal Stephenson Fallr, Dodge in Hell


----------

